#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Wat is humor??

## mrz

Dat ik meer dan 11 jaar later weer bij AH solliciteer, waar ik eerder dus blijkbaar niet mocht of "hoefde" te werken om "whatever" reden... en weer niet aangenomen wordt, lol.

Da's net zo'n grap als dat mijn bovenbuurmeisje in de stad mij haatte (zegt men) en ze hondje nam terwijl ze het haatte om dat beest uit te laten....

Maar nee, ik ben nooit getrouwd, ahum.

Positief over dat bovenbuurmeisje: ze zei meerdere dingen met woorden. Zo zei ze ooit: "dat heb ik niet gedaan", iets vanwege tanden afveilen om me van angst tanden verliezen af te helpen terwel dat dombo was want ik verloor mijn tanden half door bijwerkingen medicijnen. Dat geloofden ze niet en daarom moet ik met criminele domheid geconfronteerd worden? Zo sneu. Anyway.

Meerdere betekenissen tegelijk.

Dat was wel magisch.

Niet magisch is 5 6 jaar na 2011 geconfronteerd te worden met onderbuuf die zegt dat ik nooit meer kan werken tenzij op hun manier.

Hmm. Tjsa, en mijn buren naast mij noemden mijn onderburen domste vrouwen ter wereld 

Wtf man. Misschien moet ik gaan werken (weer, bovenbuurvrouw in stad) weer voor slimste vrouwen ter wereld!! 😉

Zoals iemand die de naam noemt van iemand die de schuld van dat tanden afveilen op zich nam.

Respect Floris.

Doei Hypocrieten en leugenaars.....

Peace!!!!

----------


## mrz

Ow w8, de clou was dat ik een meisje die Floris noemt slimmer vindt dan een meisje die Peter noemt waarbij ik dan denk dat ze een "nieuwe" peter vermoord hebben, terwijl Floris wellicht zelfmoord pleegde.

Hmm, sorry. Too much info. Maar ik moet blijkbaar alles uitleggen omdat anders ik verkeerd begrepen wordt. Zoals bij dat tanden gedoe. Wtf man!!

----------


## mrz

Wat ook humor is dat ooit een meisje haar foto's en videos door virus op pc via mij bijna of kwijtraakte.... kon ik niks aan doen.

En dat bovenbuurmeisje jaren later om die reden mij "haat", en ik bij haar ruitje intik door AI, glitch in the matrix...

Hmm., jammer dat ik cd waar leuke feestje mee gevierd werd door 1e meisje nooit terugkreeg, en humor van mij dat ik 2e bovenbuurmeisje een brief en cd cadeau deed!!!

Ahum.
😀

Gelukkig is er 3.

----------


## mrz

Ok... Sommigen van mijn buren hebben toch echt WEL humor...

Zo zie ik zonet een briefje achter het raam hangen "AUB geen bus parkeren voor het raam".

Oeps! :P

----------


## mrz

Uhm, hoe noem je het als in meisje in "team L..." (wat ze zit, VOOR mij!) Lastiggevallen wordt door dezelfde, terwijl die persoon blijkbaar iets had met persoon die ik zogenaamd iets aandeed waardoor ik moest lijden ofzo maar nee dat meisje uit team l... moet dan ook nog lijden terwijl dat beyond "gaslighting" of hypocrisie is want mijn 10 jaar voor jan lul beschuldigd worden was al beyond hypocriet omdat mijn "slachtoffer" 2011 gewoon iets van sex had met persoon die mij strafte omdat ze te dom waren mijn goede bedoelingen te kunnen zien en tot overmaat van ramp dus puur aan het gaslighten waren vanaf day one.. 

Hmm, heel sneu!!!

----------

